# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  E preka...

## e_kalter

E preka lumturine me duar. E pashe mbi pellembet e mija. I mblodha gishat, qe ta mbaja mbyllur ne grusht. Me rrodhi permes gishtave. Ishte si drita.
Te desha shume, aq sa doja te ikja prej teje.
Me deshe shume, por jo aq sa te me mbaje.

----------


## dikeafajtore

> _Postuar më parë nga e_kalter_ 
> *
> Te desha shume, aq sa doja te ikja prej teje.
> Me deshe shume, por jo aq sa te me mbaje. 
> *




E mrekullueshme, Kaltra!

----------


## e_kalter

Je shume larg nga mua tani...
Ja shkula pendet, kraheve te endres, qe te mos fluturonte me. I mblodha tufe dhe i hodha poshte ballkonit te shtepise time. 
Disa femije po luanin aty poshte. I kapen, ne ajer si te cuditur. I mbajten ne duar dhe vrapuan duke qeshur.
..........buzeqeshje femije............

----------


## shigjeta

E_kalter te dyja pjeset jane te shkurtra por mjafte te bukura.  Urime

----------


## Butterfly

Kaltra,

Me pelqen stili yt i te shkruarit, stili me i veshtire. SUKSESE!!
Kam deshire te shkruash me shume......

----------


## e_kalter

Dikea, shigjeta, Butterfly, 
Faleminderit qe me lexuat dhe per vleresimet, gjithashtu.

----------


## la vita

Po ate lumturi qe preke ,nuk ishe aq e zonja sa ta ruaje?
po pse?

----------


## e_kalter

la vita

......pervec aresyeve te tjera....
......ndoshta ngaqe ishte si drita
......ndoshta nuk me perkiste mua
......ndoshta......

E ku gjenden te gjitha pse-te ndonjehere. 
Ka dhe njerez qe nuk e prekin dot fare !

----------


## e_kalter

E sapoverbuar, endem erresires se plote. Pa dhimje, pa frike, e zbrazet.
Kerkoj te mesoj vendodhjen e sendeve dhe rruget me duar. 
Prek cdo gje qe me rrethon dhe endem e coroditur, derisa gishtat e mi te mesojne te shikojne.........

----------


## Reiart

Qenke si uje burimi. Te uroj te vazhdosh te rjedhesh gjithmone e_kalter.

----------


## Hugo

i mblodhe gishtat,qe ta mbaje ne grusht.
te rrodhi mes gishtave.kush ishte.
sqaroje me mire cfare ishte.

----------


## la vita

Sa here e lexoj ,dhe me besoni e lexoj shume shpesh me pelqen kjo menyre e te thenit,dhe kur arrij ta kuptoj une ,imagjinojme pak se sa i pelqen te tjereve.


___
Nuk ka nevoje per komente te teperta, secili ka mendimin e tij.


Moderuar nga Fiori.

----------


## blertany

ke shkruar dicka te mrekullueshme e kaltra.Na shkruaj perseri.

----------


## e_kalter

Dola jashte dhe flladin e lehte, e lashe te me perkedhelte floket , te futej dhe te freskonte brendesite  e mija.
I lashe gjethet e pemeve te parkut, te preknin lekuren e fytyres dhe kraheve te mi te zhveshur.
I lashe zogjte te me cicerisnin fjale dashurie, ne vesh
E lashe barin e njome te me guduliste kembet.
I lejova rrezet e diellit te me mbeshtillnin butesisht ne perqafimin e tyre te ngrohte.
Ah, sikur njerezit te ishin kaq te sinqerte dhe bujare, si natyra.....
........Dua te me perkedhelin.......

----------


## Letersia 76

MIRE FARE...nje peizazh natyror ,ku jane eshte gershetuar disi edhe lirika e dashurise qe djeg cdo zemer 
dhe figuracioni letrar eshte vertete i gjetur ....
krahasimet vendosiur si me dore.....

----------


## e_kalter

Po bie shi....
Eja tek mua si rreke uji, ka kohe qe ne drejtimin tend une rrjedh.
Mbushe shtratin tend me uje te rrembyer dhe derdhu ne trupin tim. Tani bie shi. E ke me te lehte ti kapercesh te gjitha pengesat per te ardhur.Gerryeji malet dhe mbushi humnerat. Rridh fluturimthi per tek mua. Te pres, ti bashkojme ujrat tona ne grimcat e tyre me te imta dhe si nje lume i vetem te derdhemi ne oqean. Le te humbasim ne paanesine e kalter. Mjaft qe te jemi bashke.
Eja tek une perroi im i rrembyer.....

----------


## Ridi_J

Kisha kohe qe nuk lexoja gjera kaq te bukura 
I ke shkruajtur ne menyre te mrekullushme
vazhdo keshtu

----------


## SyntheticZero

I dashur, buzet mbaji puthitur keshtu qe ajo puthje e fundit te jetoje ne perjetesi, te qendroje me mua e te me shoqeroje ne vdekjen time. Une do te vdes duke puthur po te njejtat buze te ftohta qe me japin perjetesi, shijoj embelsine time te fundit. Perqafohem pas hijes tende te humbur ne kerkim te drites nga syte e tu te mbyllur. Keshtu qe kur toka te marri puthjen tone do te shkojme te hutuar ne te vetmen vdekje...te jetojme pafundesisht ne perjetesi...

----------


## e_kalter

Pse me shikon ashtu i tmerruar, ndersa une zhytem ngadale ne balten e harreses tende? Cfare te tmerron aq shume, veteflijimi im, apo humbja jote? Zgjat duart per ndihme, por ah, je shume larg dhe nuk te arrijne deri tek mua.Me duket se sa here qe te reagoj per te shpetuar, do zhytem me keq, prandaj rri e qete e akullt dhe zhytem ngadale. Me the njehere me ze te mekur qe veteflijimet kane dale jashte mode qe prej kohes se Krishtit. Por zeri me vinte nga shume larg, i dobet dhe i mekur, i pafuqishem per te hequr nga qafa ime gurin e pasigurise qe me terheq poshte e me poshte ne balten e harreses tende.
Dhe ti behesh cdo moment me i heshtur. 
Fol te lutem dhe mi thuaj te pathenat e tua qe kur te jem zhdukur, mos me ngelet peng asgje.
Ku sheh aq i tmerruar, nga mua, apo brenda vetes tende...????

----------


## la vita

Addiooooo!!!!!!!!!!!
oh si eshte jeta 
sa pak njerez jane te lumtur ne kete bote apo jemi te gjithe te lumtur?
E-preka eshte nje gje e mrekullueshme por kur nuk e ke me eshte gjeja me e rende ,nuk mendoj se nuk ka rrugezgjillje por eshte e rende
E preka!!!!
E dini?????????????
Edhe une e preka edhe une e kam ndjere ashtu 
Kjo eshte La vita e shkurter dhe intensa 
Addiooooooooooooooo sa fjale e forte kur perdoret per here te fundit
Addioooo

----------

